# Your Appearance VS Your Sonas!



## Pompadork (May 5, 2018)

They often say people look like their dogs but do people also look like their fursonas? Post one or two pictures of yourself and then one or two of your sona! 
Maybe you didn’t intend for them to look similar but others can see some similarities! 
Maybe you’ve got the same hair or fashion sense? Or fangs and whiskers and you are just very dedicated to the lifestyle?


----------



## Pompadork (May 5, 2018)

I’ll start with pictures of ya local gremlin child






Spoiler


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 6, 2018)

Coming from a gay guy, you're quite cute :V


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I’ll start with pictures of ya local gremlin child[/SPOILER]


Haha. You n' your sona. :3

I don't look anything like Dongding other than being very plain. I took out my adolescently chosen piercings, don't like sunglasses or hats, don't wear flashy or name-brand clothing, etc.

Just a plain ol' sheep and I'm just a plain ol' human.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I’ll start with pictures of ya local gremlin child


welp the hair cut's kinda similar if not for the different hair parting, and you're both huggable :U

as for my sona and I ...well...um 



Spoiler


----------



## Astus (May 6, 2018)

Why not ~


Spoiler



I don't know where my picture of adult Astus went... I was gonna use that one >.>


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

interesting well my sona is missing his left arm while irl im not but he is skinny and i am skinny so i guess theres something


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 6, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> welp the hair cut's kinda similar if not for the different hair parting, and you're both huggable :U
> 
> as for my sona and I ...well...um
> 
> ...


Ate Zenzen! :V


----------



## Tytysi (May 7, 2018)

Sure, why not?

My sona:



Spoiler



















And me:



Spoiler


----------



## Dongding (May 7, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Why not ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I just noticed the bird upon recent closer inspection...


----------



## Ramjet (May 7, 2018)

I don't know?
Maybe sorta I guess

Sorry for the shit lighting...Phone camera timer,and mostly just an empty extra room atm...





Spoiler: Chet


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Welp, my curiosity got the best of me...




Spoiler: Me!



Just took this one, because i couldn’t find a photo that’s i have hat does not have anyone else in it. Sorry for extremely weird angle, I do not know how to take a photo properly. 







Spoiler: Aaron the Assassin









As you can see, me and Aaron are completely different in almost every way, but our personalities are similar in a way.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2018)

I *hate* taking pictures of myself, but I might as well join in. We're not exactly that similar, apart from having the same colour in our eyes.



Spoiler: Drake


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 11, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Welp, my curiosity got the best of me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look better than your sona :V


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I can't help but think you should have taken a picture of yourself wearing a hoodie and sipping a soda like your 'sona is doing.


I don’t drink soda IRL, apparently (from what my mother says) I can’t drink soda or I’ll get sick. I trust her so that’s why I’ve never drank soda before.  

And I do have a hoodie, I might update the pic but right now I’m not bothered yet.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You look better than your sona :V


Thanks?


----------



## Izar (May 11, 2018)

Um, not at all! But I have the heart of a lion. My personality? VERY Similar, minus a little confidence 


ME:



Spoiler











Izar:



Spoiler


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)

So I was going to post but I can't get my pic on here. I give up. Imagine a dragon, now imagine it looks like a potato.


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> So I was going to post but I can't get my pic on here. I give up. Imagine a dragon, now imagine it looks like a potato.


I got it!


----------



## Rant (May 11, 2018)

Spoiler: I did it!



This shit is hard to do when your sick. So like got a fever, head hurts, throat swollen and phone being stupid as hell. I don't want to leave my nest this month.




*Gasp* texting while driving?!


Spoiler: Huge cock nsfw



Someones going to report this, I just know it. XD












Spoiler: It's a dergon!



I wanna burn this city down.









Spoiler: Water ferret!



#waterproofidiot


----------



## Asassinator (May 11, 2018)

Rant said:


> Spoiler: I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t believe I fell for that.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 11, 2018)

I look nothing like my sona


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 15, 2018)

Real


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984397567487299585


Furry
www.furaffinity.net: Fursona Update by KitRuppell


----------



## Pompadork (May 15, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Real
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wow a baby chicken with a fursona?


----------



## Pompadork (May 15, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Coming from a gay guy, you're quite cute :V




 
Oh stop it you!


----------



## Whimsycal (May 15, 2018)

Oh I look nothing like my Sona unless I use hair extensions and do my make up in the salon. Otherwise I am just a normal guy


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

My sona is probably a little heavier (she’s an 800lb grizzly bear, so) but as far as the dead threads and the stoner eyes go, she’s me to a T


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 15, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait please tell me that guy actually voiced Rover


quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I’ll start with pictures of ya local gremlin child
> View attachment 31726
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING LOVE TMPGIS


----------



## drawain (May 17, 2018)

I designed my sona specifically to look like me. :> Or rather I tried to.









And me RL:





I even have monsterteeth... or rather monstrous teeth. That's why I like to draw her with these typical shark anime teeth in doodles. I guess a non-Furry person wouldn't like her teeth this way. xD


----------



## Asassinator (May 17, 2018)

The rainbow one is just great...


----------



## C4NDYC0UGH (May 23, 2018)

My fursona Candy (as I currently call them)





And then me in real life.

I don't quite look like my fursona...


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 25, 2018)

Welp, here it is.... 



Spoiler


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

It's interesting seeing what people look like irl, so here's mine:
(Sona not made/commissioned by me in any shape or form, I just can't draw or buy anything)

(I am getting me irl up there, wait a min, I need to compress it so I can put it in here)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

Me:

They're quite different, aren't they.

(I'm doing this from my phone, so please excuse my for incompetance at posting images)


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

drawain said:


> I even have monsterteeth...


I like yo' teeth gurl. Is there anything cool you can do with em? I immediately pictured sawing  tasty morsels in half. I bet you do that...


----------



## drawain (May 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I like yo' teeth gurl. Is there anything cool you can do with em? I immediately pictured sawing  tasty morsels in half. I bet you do that...


Nothing really... I can only leave funny marks in food and skin. And activate a chainsaw mode to eat Sauerkraut in highspeed.


----------



## Skychickens (May 27, 2018)

IRL Me








The sona





I’ve still been doing some edits with the design but.


----------



## Asassinator (May 27, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> IRL Me


Ooh colorful hair


----------



## Stonefly (May 29, 2018)

Oh boy, I look nothing like my fursona..between the fact that I am a female and my sona is male..Maybe the only thing we have in common is our scars, thich hair and chubbiness?



Spoiler: Stonefly













Spoiler: Me


----------



## Hopei (May 29, 2018)

Is 'the unofficial love child of angelina jolie and mr bean' a good enough description of my rl look xP?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

No


----------



## Pompadork (May 29, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> No


Yes!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Darn it


----------



## Seven_Auris (May 31, 2018)

I look nothing like my fursona XD One day I met one of my online friend, and he only knew pictures of my fursona so when we actually met we has like "bitch wtf? you are so freaking small" ;w;


----------



## Asassinator (May 31, 2018)

Seven_Auris said:


> I look nothing like my fursona XD One day I met one of my online friend, and he only knew pictures of my fursona so when we actually met we has like "bitch wtf? you are so freaking small" ;w;


Well that’s offensive.


----------



## Seven_Auris (May 31, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Well that’s offensive.


Nah...It was only a joke


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh ok XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

I look nothing like my fursonas but I've been called handsome before so there's that.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 1, 2018)

since when have i _not_ posted on these lol



Spoiler: a fuckup at life :P


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Jun 11, 2018)

This is my fox :


Spoiler














Now, this is me :


Spoiler










And also me, holding the sign :


Spoiler


----------



## Asassinator (Jun 11, 2018)

“This is fine.”
lmao


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Ramjet (Jun 11, 2018)

LabyrinthMaster said:


> This is my fox :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




That shirt is dope AF!!


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jun 12, 2018)

Uhh.. yeah we kinda look alike yet not? i suppose..



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## LazerViscera (Jun 13, 2018)

I think there's some pretty similar vibes going on.



Spoiler


----------



## Tangerine (Jun 29, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> They often say people look like their dogs but do people also look like their fursonas? Post one or two pictures of yourself and then one or two of your sona!
> Maybe you didn’t intend for them to look similar but others can see some similarities!
> Maybe you’ve got the same hair or fashion sense? Or fangs and whiskers and you are just very dedicated to the lifestyle?


This post isn't very new, but my gal Tangerine does kinda look like me. We have the same body type and hair, but since she's a Savannah cat we don't look like twins or anything.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (Jun 30, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> That shirt is dope AF!!


Here's where I found it : nomadcomplex.com: Wild Dog - T-Shirt (Black)


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 30, 2018)

LabyrinthMaster said:


> Here's where I found it : nomadcomplex.com: Wild Dog - T-Shirt (Black)



Thank you!

I'll probably end up ordering it


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 8, 2018)

You all knew this already but here you go aha! <3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 8, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> You all knew this already but here you go aha! <3
> View attachment 37092 View attachment 37093


You do look a lot like your sona :V


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 9, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> You all knew this already but here you go aha! <3
> View attachment 37092 View attachment 37093


I’ve seen a bunch of your pics in the IRL photos thread but you never cease to be absolutely adorable! ;0; <3


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 9, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I’ve seen a bunch of your pics in the IRL photos thread but you never cease to be absolutely adorable! ;0; <3


Ahhhwww <3
thank you. ;v;


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 9, 2018)

Nadia’s a bit funkier but we’re kinda similar?

Here’s me



Spoiler: My faaaceee









And Nadia!



Spoiler: By Rorr!


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 9, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


>


These spot the difference games are getting hard


----------

